# Corn on the cob man



## BerryLane (Feb 11, 2012)

I am really in way over my head here. I have no idea about any of the refining process so I'll not even go there. What I am most curious about is why am I finding so many different minerals & rock types in one place... Also please if anyone can tell me a way to know if this is real gold without ruining (smashing) the rock? One is a fossilized shell and the other is a little corn on the cob man....see his nose, cheeks & eyes'


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 12, 2012)

If the corn on the cob man is the one you're questioning as being gold, it's pretty safe to say, no, it's not gold. That's not to say it may not contain traces, for gold is found almost everywhere--it's just not in commercial quantities. 

When you find gold, there won't be any doubts, assuming it's large enough to see. Gold is metallic in nature, while the specimen you've shown is not. See how you can see in to the object? Looks like it's rusty quartz, or something similar. I'm not versed on rocks. 

Welcome to the forum.

Harold


----------



## depperl001 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

It is a agate of some description, roll it over so that the ends show and you will see it better.

And no, it does not contain any gold.

Regards,

Josef Vavryn


----------



## BerryLane (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys have great patience with dumb questions! Thanks, it is a Fossilized Stigmaria Root -


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 14, 2012)

Not funny.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 14, 2012)

BerryLane said:


> You guys have great patience with dumb questions!


Yeah think?

My bet is you won't be asking any more of them. We're not here for you to waste our time.

Harold


----------

